# quadrafire 1200i pellet stove replace snap disc # 1



## smurf98563 (Jan 11, 2012)

First post. My stove runs but doesn't circulate enough heat. I search through these forums and found that if I junper this snap disc # 1 out, I get all kinds of heat.  I believe it is bad since the red light is on on my control box is on which I believe means the stove chamber is up to temperature for the blower to come on.  My question is How do I replace the snap disc?  Is is a simple unscrew and replace, do I need some thermal adhesive, or is there a special procedure?   Thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 11, 2012)

smurf98563 said:
			
		

> First post. My stove runs but doesn't circulate enough heat. I search through these forums and found that if I junper this snap disc # 1 out, I get all kinds of heat.  I believe it is bad since the red light is on on my control box is on which I believe means the stove chamber is up to temperature for the blower to come on.  My question is How do I replace the snap disc?  Is is a simple unscrew and replace, do I need some thermal adhesive, or is there a special procedure?   Thanks



Most snap discs are just held in place with two screws, with the power off, etc .... disconnect and remove the snap disc, put the new one in and reconnect the disc.


----------



## smurf98563 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks! Appreciate it!   Rarely things are that simple


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you talking about the snap disk with the blue wires located on the left side?

Is the blower working at all?

Eric


----------



## rparker (Jan 11, 2012)

Let us know if that solves the issue.  I have the Quad CB1200 and feel that it does not put out the heat the way I assumed (and was told by salesman) that it should.
What harm can be caused by jumpering around the snap disk?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2012)

rparker said:
			
		

> Let us know if that solves the issue.  I have the Quad CB1200 and feel that it does not put out the heat the way I assumed (and was told by salesman) that it should.
> What harm can be caused by jumpering around the snap disk?



Snap disks are there for a very good reason.  Two of them are there for SAFETY and you definitely don't want to jump around those.  The third one, snap disk #1, is there to start your room/convection blower.  You may have a disk with a higher setpoint.  You can take it off and should be able to read what it is set for.  Put a 110* one there or do as some of us have and put an adjustable one there.  In either case, jumping around snap disk 1 would have your blower running forever.  The amount of heat you are getting out of your stove is not a function of any of the switches but a function of how much fuel you are feeding it and the cleanliness of the stove and exhaust path.  You should set up your feed rate per your manual in HIGH to get the proper flame height.  This changes from pellet brand and pellet batch over time and needs to be readjusted occasionally.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 11, 2012)

smurf98563 said:
			
		

> First post. My stove runs but doesn't circulate enough heat. I search through these forums and found that if I junper this snap disc # 1 out, I get all kinds of heat.  I believe it is bad since the red light is on on my control box is on which I believe means the stove chamber is up to temperature for the blower to come on.  My question is How do I replace the snap disc?  Is is a simple unscrew and replace, do I need some thermal adhesive, or is there a special procedure?   Thanks



The red light in your control box says that the firepot is up to 600*.  It does NOT control your convection blower. That is controlled by the snap disk.  If you jump it out, you are putting the full 110 volts to the motor, which happens at the HIGH setting, rather than some lower voltage controlled by the control box depending on your settings.  

If you do some searching, you can see how some of us with the smaller Sante Fe's have changed the wiring around to have the fan running at high no matter what the heat setting BUT we don't jump out the switch.  That is NOT a good idea.


----------



## rparker (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I wasn't making a statement about jumping around a snap disk.  I should have worded the question.. "Can this cause any harm or safety issues?".


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 12, 2012)

rparker said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I wasn't making a statement about jumping around a snap disk.  I should have worded the question.. "Can this cause any harm or safety issues?".



Jumping the convection fan turn on snap switch (for the folks reading, this applies only to a stove that has separate means of proof of fire different than most stoves) isn't dangerous it has a down side in the the convection fan will run continuously, even with no fire in the stove.

On most stoves this snap disc serves as proof of fire and should not be jumpered unless you are troubleshooting.  In the case of quads the thermocouple serves as proof of fire.


----------



## goathead (Jan 12, 2012)

I was having the same issue with mine:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81552/P22/

Here's the summary of what the tech said from my thread:

Ok, sheâ€™s back up and running and I found out some interesting information while the tech was here.  Sounds like there is a bit of a design issue with where/how the snap disc is located.  He had 4 calls all with the same problem in one week and spoke to Quadrafire about them.  All of our stoves were bought within a few months of each other, late 2010-early 2011.  The snap disc on the inserts is located on the left side in the sheet metal but it actually sits about 1â€ away from the firebox itself unlike the stand alone stoves where the snap disc rests against it the box.  Quadrafire addresses the temp difference by using a 145 degree snap disc in the stand alone model and a 125 degree snap disc in the insert.  The problem with the insert is if you get any draft that disrupts the air between the sheet metal and the firebox, it reduces the temperature for the snap disc and the fan will not come on.

Quadrafireâ€™s recommendation was to dimple the side of the stove to move the snap disc closer to the fire box so that it would reach the temp sooner and swap the location with the other snap disc on that side.  The guy fixing the stove is looking into a more permanent solution like a lower temp snap disc.  Heâ€™s thinking 110 would do it.  He said to try this for a bit and if it doesnâ€™t work, thatâ€™s the next step.

So, in the end I did have one or two bad snap discs but ultimately the problem was that the snap disc was not getting up to temp so it would never come on.  Weâ€™ll see how this goes.


----------

